# The Herd: New Ones



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey everyone!!! Sorry it's been a long time since I've posted anything. Limyer and I have been busy with a lot of things....I haven't even taken many pics lately. Everyone is still healthy and happy. Belle was spayed a couple of weeks ago; that takes care of all the current resident cats. Still have not gotten Meeko (male feral that has adopted us) neutered yet, and here's why:

A few weeks ago, we started seeing a small skinny cat show up at dusk and feed. The first time I saw it, I thought it was Meeko because they have the same markings/colorings. Anyway, realized it wasn't Meekers and thought we'd trap her (assumed it was female due to it's size). Limyer made a comment about how much she was eating but wasn't gaining any weight and thought maybe she had kittens somewhere. I didn't think it was likely since she was so small and young looking, but decided to hold off trapping. To make a long story short, she did have kittens.....3 of them to be exact. Based upon where she went after eating every night, she had them somewhere across the road behind another house. Over a period of a couple of weeks, she moved them to the old house next to our property, and then into our garage. Every couple of days, she will take them back over to the old house for a night, but then brings them back to the garage. 

Tonight was the first time all the kittens were visible for pics.


Here is Mini-Me, the mom (Mini-Meeko):











This is Punkin' Pie. We think it's a she. She's VERY shy.











Here is Boomer. Probably male...he's the biggest.











And this is Bitty-me. She's outgoing and curious.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice family you got there.... errr... I mean, nice herd.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

awww they are lovely!!!
We were wondering where you had gone to


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Spike, the ferals & strays around you have remarkably beauiful & distinctive appearances!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You get the nicest looking strays and ferals! Welcome back Spike


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are so cute  . Post more of the rest of the herd soon! :wink: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good to see some more Herd pics from spike & limyer land!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Weve missed you Spike and Liymer! You guys are a cat magnet! Those kittens are so cute. They know they are in good hands!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

spike481 said:


> Here is Boomer. Probably male...he's the biggest.


Yay another Boomer  





[/quote]


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Mini me looks like the ferrel kitten we have around our place that I was asking what color she was. Very beautiful. I love the grey male too. Actually, they are all very pretty.


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

Punkin looks a lot like Winnie


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Those kittens are adorable!! So is the mom -- such beautiful markings!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

All cuties


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

What cuties.


----------

